# Online Motorhome Chat schedule



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I was wandering seeing as how we have an online chat system here that is going unused, whether i should schedule in something like a weekly chat schedule and if so would people use it.

I have attached a small poll to this post, let me know by voting and feedback below


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I've voted 'yes' but that's subject to it being at a time and day that suits.

Gillian


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Same applies as with Gill, if I am in, and available.


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

A scheduled chat may be a little restrictive but should get the ball rolling since we seem to be chatting away already lol.

lets see how it goes, remembering that some of us have jobs of course.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Yep fine by me subject to me being about at the time.


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Yes subject to being on line at the appropriate time.  



Sealady


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Okay seems to be enough interest to garner a useful conversation at least 

Lets say the inaugual chat session will be next Saturday 31st January @ 20:00 (Chat session of 1hr), I will of course be in attendance so you can meet the man behind the site 

I've put an entry in the Calendar online for it as well


----------

